# Christmas raffle time, yay



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have spoken to Glenn and he has agreed for us to run a little raffle for christmas with the opportunity of winning the beautiful 1975 La Paving that I recently did a thread on, however as an additional bonus, @joey24dirt will be supplying 3 of his beautiful tampers, the first will go with the la pavoni and therefore is 49mm, the other two will be VST spec tampers with his wonderful skateboard handles, they will be runners up prizes. Delivery costs are the responsibility of the winners.

In order to recoup cost and give the forum a nice healthy dose of funds, we are looking at 55 tickets at £10 per ticket.

Here is the beautiful la pavoni









we will update with the photos of the tampers when completed.

All the usual rules apply, cut and paste name into list, first come first served basis, payment details will be sent out once list is complete and draw will only take place once all payments have been made. 55 tickets at £10 per ticket, which will give the forum a nice donation at the end.

The following draw process (tried and tested) will be used to randomly draw the winner

If you do not agree with the process then do not enter the raffle

There is no debate on this process - which is fully transparent - and an impartial observer is welcome to view the process via screenshare

Once all monies have been received (and only when all monies have been received);

1. All names will be collated and entered into a spreadsheet

2. Names will be copied and pasted into Random.org List Randomiser

3. The list will be randomised once to shuffle the order

4. The randomised list will be randomised once more (second randomisation)

5. The winner will be the person in the row number of the first lotto ball drawn in the preceding draw (Wednesday or Saturday draw of the UK National Lottery) following the second randomisation

Everyone has an equal chance of being in this row following this randomisation process

Good luck everyone


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Coffeechap


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc


----------



## Stuartb27 (May 31, 2018)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. salty


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you on behalf of the CFUK Team for coordinating this @coffeechap

This has become a real tradition

Usual rules apply

The draw will be conducted using random.org and the winner will be the member who is in the space occupied by the first ball out in the preceding Lotto Draw after 2 randomisations

No if's, no but's - this has worked well for many years and is the fairest (and totally random) method

If you don't agree with the draw mechanism then do not enter

Please Note:

If the spaces fill up prior to the 10th December I will send out payment details on the 10th (not before due to internet limitations)

Please do not pay until you receive the details

Good Luck to all who enter!


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u


----------



## GeoffTucks (Jan 20, 2018)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

over a quarter of the way there great work folks


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> over a quarter of the way there great work folks


Slow it down please I haven't made the bloody things yet


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Slow it down please I haven't made the bloody things yet


At least the Pavoni is around for half a Century... take your time mate, I know you've got other things to do, as well (  )


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Slow it down please I haven't made the bloody things yet


Don't think anyone would complain if you chose to wait until after the draw to find out what colour scheme the winners want.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hasi said:


> At least the Pavoni is around for half a Century... take your time mate, I know you've got other things to do, as well (  )


you planning on having an epic pair of pavonis then?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> you planning on having an epic pair of pavonis then?


Does the Pope drink coffee in the woods?

Let's ask @joey24dirt whether he's planning on carving his own epic army of tampers in the shed (Emil of Lönneberga, anyone?)


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. Grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Almost 50% there in 10 hours!


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> Almost 50% there in 10 hours!


As I'm on tapatalk could you add me into the raffle, thanks


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. @**********


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980


----------



## RvB (Nov 9, 2010)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog
​


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

1. Coffeechap


​


2. ashcroc
​

​


3. Stuartb27
​

​


4. PPapa
​

​


5. Salty
​

​


6. Banjoman
​

​


7. dfk41
​

​


8. Steveholt
​

​


9. Jonnycooper29
​

​


10. Nicknak
​

​


11. Joey24dirt
​

​


12. Dumnorix
​

​


13. Mrboots2u
​

​


14. GeoffTucks
​

​


15. MildredM
​

​


16 ronsil
​

​


17. Hasi
​

​


18. db8000
​

​


19. grumpydaddy
​

​


20. M_H_S
​

​


21. Jollybean
​

​


22. Jaffro
​

​


23. Stevebee
​

​


24. **********
​

​


25. GingerBen
​

​


26. lee1980
​

​


27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey
​


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hogg


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

1. Coffeechap



2. ashcroc
​


3. Stuartb27
​


4. PPapa
​


5. Salty
​


6. Banjoman
​


7. dfk41
​


8. Steveholt
​


9. Jonnycooper29
​


10. Nicknak
​


11. Joey24dirt
​


12. Dumnorix
​


13. Mrboots2u
​


14. GeoffTucks
​


15. MildredM
​


16 ronsil
​


17. Hasi
​


18. db8000
​


19. grumpydaddy
​


20. M_H_S
​


21. Jollybean
​


22. Jaffro
​


23. Stevebee
​


24. **********
​


25. GingerBen
​


26. lee1980
​


27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87
​


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Holy moly this is going faaast!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well the prize is amazing so I'm not surprised


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades

34. shannigan


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades

34. shannigan

35. Jacko112


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Well the prize is amazing so I'm not surprised


I'm here for the tamper, not the La Pav


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

joey24dirt said:


> Well the prize is amazing so I'm not surprised


They are really beautiful things


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

PPapa said:


> I'm here for the tamper, not the La Pav


Well if you win I'll happily take the la pav


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

PPapa said:


> I'm here for the tamper, not the La Pav


If you win the La Pavoni shall we redraw then


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

PPapa said:


> I'm here for the tamper, not the La Pav


Actually - Genuinely same here.

and for the good of the forum, I'd have no problem with a redraw actually (FAO coffee chap re above)


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades

34. shannigan

35. Jacko112

36. EricC


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades

34. shannigan

35. Jacko112

36. EricC

37. jlarkin


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades

34. shannigan

35. Jacko112

36. EricC

37. jlarkin

38.Rob177palmer


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades

34. shannigan

35. Jacko112

36. EricC

37. jlarkin

38.Rob177palmer

39. Snakehips


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> If you win the La Pavoni shall we redraw then


I think it's more likely that I'd buy a tamper, but not La Pav, which is also a beauty! I wouldn't mind playing with one and compare it to LR, too...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

PPapa said:


> I think it's more likely that I'd buy a tamper, but not La Pav, which is also a beauty! I wouldn't mind playing with one and compare it to LR, too...


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades

34. shannigan

35. Jacko112

36. EricC

37. jlarkin

38.Rob177palmer

39. Snakehips

40. Filthynines


----------



## homer (Nov 17, 2018)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades

34. shannigan

35. Jacko112

36. EricC

37. jlarkin

38.Rob177palmer

39. Snakehips

40. Filthynines

41. Homer


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades

34. shannigan

35. Jacko112

36. EricC

37. jlarkin

38.Rob177palmer

39. Snakehips

40. Filthynines

41. Homer

42. Simon_S


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Can someone receive the money for me via paypal? If so you can add me to the list.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

martinierius said:


> Can someone receive the money for me via paypal? If so you can add me to the list.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You mean if someone can forward your payment?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades

34. shannigan

35. Jacko112

36. EricC

37. jlarkin

38.Rob177palmer

39. Snakehips

40. Filthynines

41. Homer

42. Simon_S

43. GCGlasgow
​


----------



## mat2317 (Dec 15, 2016)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades

34. shannigan

35. Jacko112

36. EricC

37. jlarkin

38.Rob177palmer

39. Snakehips

40. Filthynines

41. Homer

42. Simon_S

43. GCGlasgow

44. mat2317


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Wowzers almost time for the 10 count down and it's not been up for 24 hrs yet!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Wowzers almost time for the 10 count down and it's not been up for 24 hrs yet!


Can't we just go all Spinal Tap & start at 11?


----------



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades

34. shannigan

35. Jacko112

36. EricC

37. jlarkin

38.Rob177palmer

39. Snakehips

40. Filthynines

41. Homer

42. Simon_S

43. GCGlasgow

44. mat2317

45, MalcolmH


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades

34. shannigan

35. Jacko112

36. EricC

37. jlarkin

38.Rob177palmer

39. Snakehips

40. Filthynines

41. Homer

42. Simon_S

43. GCGlasgow

44. mat2317

45. MalcolmH


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

martinierius said:


> Can someone receive the money for me via paypal? If so you can add me to the list.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 @martinierius.

Get your name on the list.

I am happy to facilitate your payment when it becomes due.


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Hasi said:


> You mean if someone can forward your payment?


Yes, my bank asks a fixed fee to convert euro's to pounds.


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades

34. shannigan

35. Jacko112

36. EricC

37. jlarkin

38.Rob177palmer

39. Snakehips

40. Filthynines

41. Homer

42. Simon_S

43. GCGlasgow

44. mat2317

45. MalcolmH

46. Martinierius


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

martinierius said:


> Yes, my bank asks a fixed fee to convert euro's to pounds.


Don't worry, I can take care of that (also being a EUR converter - with a PP account). Get on board quickly!

edit: Oh just seen you're already there... still the offer stands  also thank you Snakey for stepping in


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If we get to 55 by 10pm tonight I can send out payment details


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Flipping hell that really escalated quickly haha


----------



## Chap-a-chino (Mar 31, 2017)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades

34. shannigan

35. Jacko112

36. EricC

37. jlarkin

38.Rob177palmer

39. Snakehips

40. Filthynines

41. Homer

42. Simon_S

43. GCGlasgow

44. mat2317

45. MalcolmH

46. Martinierius

47. Chap-a-chino


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades

34. shannigan

35. Jacko112

36. EricC

37. jlarkin

38.Rob177palmer

39. Snakehips

40. Filthynines

41. Homer

42. Simon_S

43. GCGlasgow

44. mat2317

45. MalcolmH

46. Martinierius

47. Chap-a-chino

48. cold war kid


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades

34. shannigan

35. Jacko112

36. EricC

37. jlarkin

38.Rob177palmer

39. Snakehips

40. Filthynines

41. Homer

42. Simon_S

43. GCGlasgow

44. mat2317

45. MalcolmH

46. Martinierius

47. Chap-a-chino

48. cold war kid

49. MSM


----------



## ramanaaa (Apr 1, 2016)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades

34. shannigan

35. Jacko112

36. EricC

37. jlarkin

38.Rob177palmer

39. Snakehips

40. Filthynines

41. Homer

42. Simon_S

43. GCGlasgow

44. mat2317

45. MalcolmH

46. Martinierius

47. Chap-a-chino

48. cold war kid

49. MSM

50. ramanaaa


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades

34. shannigan

35. Jacko112

36. EricC

37. jlarkin

38.Rob177palmer

39. Snakehips

40. Filthynines

41. Homer

42. Simon_S

43. GCGlasgow

44. mat2317

45. MalcolmH

46. Martinierius

47. Chap-a-chino

48. cold war kid

49. MSM

50. ramanaaa

51. Mmmatron


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

4 mote sloys left folks need to get in quick now


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Can you add me in please.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Coffechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades

34. shannigan

35. Jacko112

36. EricC

37. jlarkin

38.Rob177palmer

39. Snakehips

40. Filthynines

41. Homer

42. Simon_S

43. GCGlasgow

44. mat2317

45. MalcolmH

46. Martinierius

47. Chap-a-chino

48. cold war kid

49. MSM

50. ramanaaa

51. Mmmatron

52. Urbanbumpkin

53. Daren

54. Bigben


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Can you add me in please.


Done Clive


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

One more slot people


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

two more!!

@Batian ? @genecaffe ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hasi said:


> two more!!
> 
> @Batian ? @genecaffe ?


Now just one, who will it be???????


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

@eddie57 ?

@hotmetal ?

@jimbojohn55 ?


----------



## genecaffe (Sep 18, 2018)

Genecaffe

Can you sign me?


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow. All tickets gone in less than 24hours.

The power of the Pav


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

1. Coffechap

2. ashcroc

3. Stuartb27

4. PPapa

5. Salty

6. Banjoman

7. dfk41

8. Steveholt

9. Jonnycooper29

10. Nicknak

11. Joey24dirt

12. Dumnorix

13. Mrboots2u

14. GeoffTucks

15. MildredM

16 ronsil

17. Hasi

18. db8000

19. grumpydaddy

20. M_H_S

21. Jollybean

22. Jaffro

23. Stevebee

24. **********

25. GingerBen

26. lee1980

27. RvB

28. Working dog

29. Johnealey

30. Hairy_Hog

31. Diggy87

32. mcrmfc

33. MrShades

34. shannigan

35. Jacko112

36. EricC

37. jlarkin

38.Rob177palmer

39. Snakehips

40. Filthynines

41. Homer

42. Simon_S

43. GCGlasgow

44. mat2317

45. MalcolmH

46. Martinierius

47. Chap-a-chino

48. cold war kid

49. MSM

50. ramanaaa

51. Mmmatron

52. Urbanbumpkin

53. Daren

54. Bigben

55. genecaffe


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Blink and you miss it! Power to the forum







... and well done @coffeechap


----------



## Wolvesnev (Nov 11, 2018)

Argh, only just seen this and i've missed it already! Best of luck to all who were lucky enough to get entry.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Don't look at the forum for a day and look what happens. Just shows what a great prize this is. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Entrant list locked in

Will PM tonight with payment details

Please DO NOT PM ME to advise that payment has been made

If possible please pay within 3 working days

This way, there's a chance you'll have the machine dialled in before Christmas! (if you're lucky enough to win it)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd better get a shift on!


----------



## Wolvesnev (Nov 11, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> I'd better get a shift on!


So that's how it starts!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Wolvesnev said:


> So that's how it starts!


Haha I wish. There's a couple of hours stripping griptape, stickers and sanding off paint before we get to this part


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Payment sent


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Looking good Joe!

If I was to win this, I have no where to put it really lol, but it looks awesome and proper old skool!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

lee1980 said:


> Looking good Joe!
> 
> If I was to win this, I have no where to put it really lol, but it looks awesome and proper old skool!


Pretty sure it's not gonna stay that way though



Still it would make for a decent paperweight.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> I'd better get a shift on!


You haven't got time to be baking a cake! Get a shift on!!


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Arse biscuits...... How did I miss this

Good luck all


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Bummer, where the heck was I when this happened..


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Was a mighty quick fill this time round. Much faster than previous raffles I remember. Now the wait for payment begins.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

christos_geo said:


> Bummer, where the heck was I when this happened..


WHS - Feckit I turned my back for one fecking day and a fecking raffle has been and gone!!! Feck! Feck! Feck!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Drewster said:


> WHS - Feckit I turned my back for one fecking day and a fecking raffle has been and gone!!! Feck! Feck! Feck!


Would you like mine?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

MildredM said:


> Would you like mine?


 I couldn't possibly - I know you desperately need a lever and a Joey Tamper.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I've paid, but like the true luddite I am I went on the app, saw the forum payment details, checked the sort code and account no was up to date and sent the payment, assuming my reference went through as on previous occasions. The app has limited functionality (it's crap) so I can't actually see if this is the case. If there's a problem, if somebody PM's me, I'll give them ant proof they need. There's always one, isn't there?









Many thanks to coffeechap and Joey for sorting.

Good luck everybody.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

christos_geo said:


> Bummer, where the heck was I when this happened..


Do you want mine, I don't mind!


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Do you want mine, I don't mind!


I will if he doesn't @MildredM


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

MildredM said:


> Do you want mine, I don't mind!


That's extremely kind of you @MildredM!

As much as I'd love to be part of it that would be completely against Christmas spirit and greedy of me!

I wish everyone who was on the ball best of luck and especially you! A manual lever is beautiful to have sitting next to an LR! Trust me I have that set up and just looking at them makes my day









BW

Christos


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

MildredM said:


> Do you want mine, I don't mind!


That's extremely kind of you @MildredM!

As much as I'd love to be part of it that would be completely against Christmas spirit and greedy of me!

I wish everyone who was on the ball best of luck and especially you! A manual lever is beautiful to have sitting next to an LR! Trust me I have that set up and just looking at them makes my day









BW

Christos


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

How are the payments coming along?

All this Christmassy forum stuff is quite exciting

Edit: I'm rather impatient in case you hadn't noticed


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Back from Russia now and have counted up.

49 received plus 2 known to be arriving in next day or 2

That leaves 4 to pay

With a bit of luck we may be able to draw as early as Wednesday, but more likely later in the week


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Aplogies I was one of the 4, paid now.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's 3 to go


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Quick - Lynch him...



Mrboots2u said:


> Aplogies I was one of the 4, paid now.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Quick - Lynch him...


Oh its you.....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Never far 



Mrboots2u said:


> Oh its you.....


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Guess I'm one of the known not-yet payers.

Herewith, I declare war on currencies. Next time let's trade in a bag of beans or two...

But it's been sent away, successfully


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You're accounted for Hasi


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I take it you have accounted for mine and jds Glenn ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I should be paid up


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Just clarifying 1 person and then we are done


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Just clarifying 1 person and then we are done


I know I paid, but I still have the feeling that one person is me


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jonnycooper29 said:


> I know I paid, but I still have the feeling that one person is me


I do too (dashing to check it went out the bank now!)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you haven't received a PM then I have your payment









I am checking with the person concerned and am sure their payment has been made by another member

Hang in there!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Righto. We're all sorted!

Draw will take place tomorrow evening (Wed 12 Dec) with balls from last Saturday Lotto being used to determine winners.

Tune in at 2130 (9:30pm) for the draw


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Good luck everyone, I hope @joey24dirt has been busy


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Good luck everyone, I hope @joey24dirt has been busy


Haha erm.....

I've actually got the lathe in the kitchen so I can be on rapid response for sick kids 

The la pav tamper may take an extra week though for clarity. Lathe issues at work holding me up.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Bloody hell, Can't believe I missed this!!

Too many forums to keep an eye on lol

Good luck to all who've entered! That Pavoni looks lovely.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Crap photo sorry, but these are the runner up tampers


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Noice!


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Crap photo sorry, but these are the runner up tampers


I neeeeeeeeddddddddd one, to go with my handles on my machine! lol


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lee1980 said:


> I neeeeeeeeddddddddd one, to go with my handles on my machine! lol


Get this one









Haha just drop me a message.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

joey24dirt said:


> Crap photo sorry, but these are the runner up tampers


That little 49 must be invisible!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> That little 49 must be invisible!


It's not ready yet


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Get this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy moly...


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Get this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow is that wood and metal or am I seeing things? has it been varnished?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lee1980 said:


> Wow is that wood and metal or am I seeing things? has it been varnished?


It's wood then filled with resin


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Please can someone remind me how the draw will work for the runners up prizes. I understand the winner one just not sure about the others (and I want to focus my mind on what I need to do to win one *witch*)


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Please can someone remind me how the draw will work for the runners up prizes. I understand the winner one just not sure about the others (and I want to focus my mind on what I need to do to win one *witch*)


I imagine the random thingy will pick a winner first and then 2nd from remaining and then 3rd etc. Halloween is over so no witch trickery lol

I have been praying though! lol


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will speak to Glenn as my idea is that both names either side of the winner on the final list should have the tampers


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

coffeechap said:


> I will speak to Glenn as my idea is that both names either side of the winner on the final list should have the tampers


I like that idea... with a caveat being that the list "wraps round", so if the winner is first in the list - they go to 2nd and last. Similarly, if winner is last, they go to 2nd to last and first.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

MrShades said:


> I like that idea... with a caveat being that the list "wraps round", so if the winner is first in the list - they go to 2nd and last. Similarly, if winner is last, they go to 2nd to last and first.


I like that too. Not keen on having multiple draws . . . I'm not sure my nerves could take that!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Crap photo sorry, but these are the runner up tampers


Omg look amazing!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@joey24dirt very,very snazzy


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Super Duper Joey


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Is it the draw tonight?


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Yes, at 9:30


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Is it the draw tonight?


Keep up









Draw, parliament vote for TM, and as if that wasn't enough while everyone is waiting they can go vote on the Christmas pour-down polls


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Keep up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry the last few weeks have been a blur


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Sorry the last few weeks have been a blur


You young 'uns, no stamina


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> You young 'uns, no stamina


My body can cope, but my brain struggles to keep up at times haha. Too much going on in there


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In keeping with previous draws where multiple prizes are on offer, the winners will be drawn as follows

After the second randomisation

1st Place - Line 36 Machine and 49mm Tamper

2nd Place - Line 6 (Tamper)

3rd Place - Line 48 (Tamper)

To validate the numbers check https://www.lottery.co.uk/lotto/results-08-12-2018 and select 'Display balls in drawn order'


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Good luck everyone


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Not long to go . . . .

Come to meeeee my Pavoni (she said in a Gollum kind of voice)!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Not long to go . . . .
> 
> Come to meeeee my Pavoni (she said in a Gollum kind of voice)!


Luckily Gollum didn't get the ring in the end, either...


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Bit confused. Is there a final randomised list that's been posted?



Glenn said:


> In keeping with previous draws where multiple prizes are on offer, the winners will be drawn as follows
> 
> After the second randomisation
> 
> ...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

M_H_S said:


> Bit confused. Is there a final randomised list that's been posted?


There will be in half an hour.


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Thumbs up now for the next 13 minutes! (Lucky number...)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Just off to have a coffee and clear some space on the coffee bar.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The list is taken from the below;


 Coffeechap  ashcroc Stuartb27 PPapa Salty Banjoman dfk41 Steveholt Jonnycooper29 Nicknak Joey24dirt Dumnorix Mrboots2u GeoffTucks MildredM ronsil Hasi db8000 grumpydaddy M_H_S Jollybean Jaffro Stevebee ********** GingerBen lee1980 RvB Working dog Johnealey Hairy_Hogg Diggy87 mcrmfc MrShades shannigan Jacko112 EricC jlarkin Rob177palmer Snakehips Filthynines Homer Simon_S GCGlasgow mat2317 MalcolmH Martinierius Chap-a-chino  cold war kid MSM ramanaaa Mmmatron Urbanbumpkin Daren Bigben genecaffe

We then run it via List Randomiser in random.org

This creates a truly random list

We then run the already randomised list again

The prizewinners will be the members who are in lines 6, 36 and 48


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The draw has now taken place...

But, before I announce the results, I'd like to make a special mention for @joey24dirt and @coffeechap for collaborating and bringing this amazing opportunity to win some fantastic prizes - in time for Christmas!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

With more than 20 people on the page as I type this.....

The winner of the Machine and Tamper is....

*@Bigben*



*
Congratulations!!*


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The winners of the 2 fine Tampers are;

*@cold war kid *

*
@**dfk41*

Well done to both of you!!

Please join me in congratulating all winners of tonight's raffle

I can't wait to see the photos of the items in use


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Fantastic! Well done ALL of you

















3 big cheers!


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Congratulations to all!

i have no worktop space any how lol!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats to the winners (he says behind tear filled eyes)


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations to all of the Winners


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

edit: oh it didn't update 

Congrats to you winners!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Quick message for the winners of the tampers - if you would prefer standard 58mm then let me know, as that is also an option


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

@cold war kid and @dfk41 - please contact @joey24dirt to sort the options and arrange delivery

@Bigben please contact @coffeechap to arrange delivery


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Congrrrrrats to the winners , never ever have any luck with the lottery


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners and thanks for organising this event! Some true excitement it has been and I don't mind loosing as it's for a good cause.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Feck.....

Well done everyone, congrats to the winners.

Thanks to Chap, Joey and Glenn for disappointing me again


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Daren said:


> Feck.....
> 
> Well done everyone, congrats to the winners.
> 
> Thanks to Chap, Joey and Glenn for disappointing me again


Sometimes you lose and sometimes somebody else wins...


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Somebody should buy my lottery ticket for tonight


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

martinierius said:


> Congratulations to the winners and thanks for organising this event! Some true excitement it has been and I don't mind loosing as it's for a good cause.


Oh and thanks to @Snakehips for letting me pay with euro's! I agreed with @Hasi that we Europeans will join forces next time


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Congratulations to the winners!!


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Congratulations to all you lucky people!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

A curse upon the houses of the winners! And congratulations, of course.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

JD will he made up with the win, and we'll done to Dave and the cold war kid


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Glenn said:


> The winners of the 2 fine Tampers are;
> 
> *@cold war kid *
> 
> ...


Wow.

I know a lot of people say this, but I never win anything ( apart from a Hacienda Classical cd) so it's great that I've won such an amazing tamper. Thanks again to Glenn, Joey and Coffeechap.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Well done all


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Congrats all and thanks for another fun raffle









John


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Congrats to the winners & thanks coffeechap, joey & glenn for organising & supplying some fantastic prizes.


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

It looks like this has been well and truly covered, but congratulations to the winners, some absolutely fantastic prizes!

Can't wait to see them in their new homes and the Pav in action

The raffle has kind of made me want one, so I might need to do some convincing/grovelling to my other half for me to get one in the new year...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

jonnycooper29 said:


> It looks like this has been well and truly covered, but congratulations to the winners, some absolutely fantastic prizes!
> 
> Can't wait to see them in their new homes and the Pav in action
> 
> The raffle has kind of made me want one, so I might need to do some convincing/grovelling to my other half for me to get one in the new year...


Oh that'd make for a good New Year's Resolution  go for it!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm sure I heard Ian say he wants one


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

There's one for sale.


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> There's one for sale.


I value my life too much.. I just bought myself a rather lovely (but a bit pricey) overcoat, which required spending of some brownie points.

I'd best wait until 2019


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I always have a smile when I see mine sitting in the kitchen ..

They make nice ornaments ...my wife does not agree @MildredM have you got room in your signature thingy at the bottom ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jonnycooper29 said:


> I value my life too much.. I just bought myself a rather lovely (but a bit pricey) overcoat, which required spending of some brownie points.
> 
> I'd best wait until 2019


Not long to go then


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I always have a smile when I see mine sitting in the kitchen ..
> 
> They make nice ornaments ...my wife does not agree @MildredM have you got room in your signature thingy at the bottom ?


I think I could squeeze it in


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@MildredM it might end up as a topic on The forum rants thread


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

A most welcome addition to my family of tampers......thanks to all.....thats two people now who have won two raffles whereas I have only won one (Rocket of some sort) plus a runners up.....betting odds on first to 3?


----------



## genecaffe (Sep 18, 2018)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Better late than never. Got the tamper to go with the La Pav finished up tonight. Pretty bright this thing


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

^^^

Joey, that looks fantastic!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> ^^^
> 
> Joey, that looks fantastic!


Thanks.

It's always strange doing the smaller stuff when used to the 58mm tampers


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Awww gotta love the mummy look!


----------

